# Quick and easy 10 gallon vert.



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

A/C filter drainage layer, corkboard background and Mopani center piece. Tonight or tomorrow I'm going to make some vines to go in it.


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Added some GreatStuff to give the background some depth and wired up some vines. I'm going to coat the vines in silicone and peat moss tomorrow. 










Potato quality photo... I just threw the vines in there and I kind of like the placement. 

I have never used the a/c filter false bottom method before (I'm an egg crate kind of guy) but saw it in another thread and thought I'd try it.


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

I like how you stacked the corkboard so it isn't flat, even though it does get covered by the wood. what are u thinking of putting in there?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I like it. Simple and clean. Keep us updated, please.


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the awesome comments. I'm not sure what I'm going to put in it. I started it after seeing (and singing up for beta testing) the "3D Printing Terrarium Kits" thread by Konton. I was also getting the itch as its been awhile since I've constructed a viv.


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Here is a close up of my center piece. I should have the DIY vines and the GS on the background covered and finished today.


----------



## nagasaki (Feb 9, 2012)

CrucialCrew_Justin said:


> Here is a close up of my center piece. I should have the DIY vines and the GS on the background covered and finished today.


 Good Idea> simple> conversion kit for door is JB's??


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Getting there. I really like the way the corkboard looks and will be using it in more builds.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Great stuff! I was going to try out some corkbark, but I ended up doing my usual touch 'n foam. I'll be sure to have you as a beta tester! I'm also trying out some Matala filter foam as a false bottom. Which foam are you using? And what light is that? It looks pretty thin!

Jae Le


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

konton said:


> Great stuff! I was going to try out some corkbark, but I ended up doing my usual touch 'n foam. I'll be sure to have you as a beta tester! I'm also trying out some Matala filter foam as a false bottom. Which foam are you using? And what light is that? It looks pretty thin!
> 
> Jae Le


Awesome! Thanks, I can't wait to try it out! As far as the filter foam goes, I can't recall what brand it is, but I pick it up at Lowes. The light is a "Marineland LED Aquarium Light" from Petsmart, its the perfect size for 10 gallon verts...


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Making vines...


----------



## kdhunter (Jan 14, 2008)

Love the vines. You stated earlier that you 'wired' them up. What is the wire you use. 
Thanks, Keith


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Just some small gage steal craft wire like for hanging pictures.


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Doing a bit of work attaching the vine/root things... Just to get an idea of what I'm going for.


----------



## slimninj4 (Dec 31, 2013)

Interesting to use the AC filter for the bottom. You will put screen then substrate over it then?


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

I haven't used the AC filter before so I'm kind of experimenting but I will most likely use some sort of barrier between it and the substrate.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I didn't bother using any screening material on top of the Matala, which is sort of what you are using--water penetrated readily, but the soil did not. Recently tore down that tank because I was curious about what was going on before I use the material again...no smell, no nothing...was pretty interesting. Got the material from "Frograck"-- The tank did stay a bit, just a bit, drier than the other traditional ones...but never saw any amount of drainage that had to be drawn off.. Love the wood in the viv you have, and the vines you've made. I took a spice grinder and ground up moss and mixed it with silicone thinned down and "painted" it onto the vines...makes a good start for moss growth...what you've done looks really good....keep the pictures coming...and what frogs are you planning on????


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Judy S said:


> I didn't bother using any screening material on top of the Matala, which is sort of what you are using--water penetrated readily, but the soil did not. Recently tore down that tank because I was curious about what was going on before I use the material again...no smell, no nothing...was pretty interesting. Got the material from "Frograck"-- The tank did stay a bit, just a bit, drier than the other traditional ones...but never saw any amount of drainage that had to be drawn off.. Love the wood in the viv you have, and the vines you've made. I took a spice grinder and ground up moss and mixed it with silicone thinned down and "painted" it onto the vines...makes a good start for moss growth...what you've done looks really good....keep the pictures coming...and what frogs are you planning on????


What did you use to thin the silicone? I want to try the ground-up moss thing on the vines and background.


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Would Dendrobates tinctorius 'Bakhuis' work in a vert tank like this or are they more suited for a terrestrial set-up?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I was able to get toluene...but it can be difficult to get unless you go to the right paint store....they looked me over really well and decided I didn't look as though me and my posse were making meth...and sold me a gallon. If you DO decide to use that---prepare for some hefty fumes. The vines that you made from steel wires...how in the world did you get the different thicknesses, and get the organics to stick to the steel??


----------



## Friggy_frogger (Aug 24, 2014)

CrucialCrew_Justin said:


> Would Dendrobates tinctorius 'Bakhuis' work in a vert tank like this or are they more suited for a terrestrial set-up?


Some Imitators Would Love This Viv


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

CrucialCrew_Justin said:


> Would Dendrobates tinctorius 'Bakhuis' work in a vert tank like this or are they more suited for a terrestrial set-up?


Maybe one, but a bigger tank would be much better for any tinc. They are mostly terrestrial, but will still use most of the usable space you provide them. I think a 20 gallon would be much better. Even though it's possible, I do not like to keep Dendrobates species in 10 gallon tanks.

R. imitator, vanzolinii or variabilis would all be better options IMO and they are good starter thumbnail darts. 

John


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the input everyone. Here is the tank as of right now. I just got back from a cruise to Jamaica. The weather was perfect and it was beautiful, my last post was actually while on the boat still in Miami. As far as making the vines thicker I just wrapped more rope around it and where the wire was showing I just put a couple coats of thick silicone on. I think I will go the thumbnails route. I'm going to be testing one of Jae Le's 3D printed conversion kits for this so I can't wait to try it out. 









Some pictures from Jamaica...
Some friends, my girlfriend and I (I'm on the left) at Dunn's Falls. 









Some scenery pictures...


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

So I'm doing a bit of research/searching through threads about lighting and still a bit lost... The LED fixture I have on my other tank isn't really promoting much plant growth, so would a Jungle Dawn 13 watt be sufficient? Is it overkill? Is there something better? 

Thanks everyone for all the help.
-Justin


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I think one of the Jungle Dawns would be fine for this tank. I really like mine and they are a great cheaper alternative to some of the full units on the market. Another one that I like, possibly even more so, are the screw in LEDs that Tincman sells. They are cheaper than the JDs, but just a effective and very similar overall. 

This tank is looking really great! You did a very nice job with the vines and background. I think it will look even better once you finish the conversion with one of those Frogface thingamajigs. I know I can't wait to get mine!

Looks like you had a fun time in Jamaica! That's a place I've always wanted to visit.

John


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

FroggyKnight said:


> I think one of the Jungle Dawns would be fine for this tank. I really like mine and they are a great cheaper alternative to some of the full units on the market. Another one that I like, possibly even more so, are the screw in LEDs that Tincman sells. They are cheaper than the JDs, but just a effective and very similar overall.
> 
> This tank is looking really great! You did a very nice job with the vines and background. I think it will look even better once you finish the conversion with one of those Frogface thingamajigs. I know I can't wait to get mine!
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll check out Tincman's LEDs. Yeah I can't wait to get my FrogFace door, I'm super excited. This is going to be my first tank I plan on "going all the way" with  and getting frogs so I'm trying to do everything right. I'm also getting a MistKing starter kit sometime after the holidays. 
Jamaica was awesome! I went to the Bahamas a few years ago and Jamaica was 100 times better. If you ever get the chance do it, you will not regret it. We did Dunn's River Falls which is super touristy (hundreds of people) but it was fun climbing up a waterfall in the jungle. There was so much cool moss that I wish I would have brought some back...


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Is this stuff any good?









I'm kind of just pressing it in anywhere it will stay.


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Quick update picked up a new FrogFace thanks to Jae from FrogCube.com being on vacation in my area (Thanks again). Added substrate and picked up an LED fixture on sale at Petco. The light might be a bit too pink but if I add another whiter LED with it I think it looks fine. 

With just the new fixture...


















With both LED lights...









And a side view...


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

And here it is with the initial planting.


----------



## Friggy_frogger (Aug 24, 2014)

I like
...ten characters


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Justin,

I really line your vines!

Bob


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

How is everybody's weekend going? I ordered a few more plants, some springtails and isopods from NE Herps but I have to wait till temperatures are in a safe range before they can ship them. I just picked up a Monsoon misting system and ordered a double headed nozzle from Mistking. What is a good misting schedule for a 10 gallon tank? 

Also the wood is molding over rather badly, I've just been blasting it off with my pump sprayer but by the next morning its even worse. I know mold is expected but is there a way to combat this?

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

CrucialCrew_Justin said:


> Also the wood is molding over rather badly, I've just been blasting it off with my pump sprayer but by the next morning its even worse. I know mold is expected but is there a way to combat this?


Since chemical use in a viv is unsafe, it just takes time. Once the mold has used up the available nutrients off the surface of the wood, it will dissipate. Lots of springtails can help shorten the duration.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

How much was that light?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaysExotics (Dec 28, 2014)

Great build! looks awsome!


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Mohlerbear said:


> How much was that light?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All of Petcos LED lights were on sale, this one was originally $85 and I got it for $40 it was the last one left. Its a bit too pink by itself. I have another LED fixture behind it on the tank to balance out the white. 









I want to get another one so I can do a second 10gallon vert (a side by side kind of thing) and use a 24 inch fixture across the back of both.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice! Is 7800 k too much?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

Mohlerbear said:


> Nice! Is 7800 k too much?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


too much of what? K is just a rating of color for the light so 7800K is just a brighter white- blue color. Its personal preference on the color of the light and IMO the brighter white looks better. The plants don't care in fact they probably will thrive even more with a bit extra in the blue spectrum.

By the way the viv looks really nice. I like what you did with such a small tank.


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Just a little update. I am having to wait till the weather is a bit warmer before NEHerps ships my plants, springtails and isopods. I was planning on adding more plants to this tank (I like that whole over grown lush jungle look) but the more I sit and look at it the more I like it as is. So with the plants that will be coming I plan to make another 10gallon vert to go along side this one. 

Here is the tank as it sits right now.


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Picked up another 10 gallon tank and a second Fluval Nano LED. This one should be finished rather quickly seeing as I have everything I need left over from the finished viv. Just have to wait on my plants from NEHerp.


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Second tank finished and ready to plant when they arrive. This one truly was a quick and easy 10 gallon vert. Took maybe half an hour (if I don't count the silicone drying time). I didn't use any GreatStuff on this tank. I siliconed the corkboard to the back and let it dry over night. Then I set up my drainage pipe to syphon water when needed and put the a/c filter drainage layer in. Lastly I put in the substrate and hardscape. 

I wanted this tank to be more "open" and plan on mounting everything onto the background.


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Another little update. NEHerp shipped my plants and bugs today should be here tomorrow or Wednesday. In the mean time I got an LED puck light for the back of the second tank and put in a few plants I had. 




























I plan on making a somewhat of a dusk/dawn by having the 2 lights on the back of the tanks turn on 30 mins before and turn off 30 mins after the main lights. Here what it looks like with just the rear lights. 









The broms are doing great in the first tank. Look at this root growth.


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

My springtails, isopods and plants arrived for NEHerp! All I need now is an other double Mistking nozzle a little bit of time to let the plants grow in then its frog time!!!


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey, post your dual tanks to http://www.facebook.com/frogcube! They look great! I didn't think you'd have everything up so fast. I'm still trying to decide what to use for background.

Jae Le


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

konton said:


> Hey, post your dual tanks to http://www.facebook.com/frogcube! They look great! I didn't think you'd have everything up so fast. I'm still trying to decide what to use for background.
> 
> Jae Le


Hey Jae,

I'm in Orlando this weekend as soon as I get home I'll get a picture of them side by side to post on the Facebook. I like the smaller handles on the new prints. Keep up the good work!

-Justin


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey everyone, I have a question regarding my springtails... I added the culture to my tanks this past Thursday and today I kind of dug around under the leaf litter to see how they were doing. I could only find one. How do I know if they are taking hold or if I need to go ahead and order more of them. 

Also here are the to tanks side by side


----------



## Triangle08 (Nov 1, 2012)

If you put fish flake down in a corner they flock to it like crack. Then you can get a better idea of how much you have. Tanks look awesome


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

CrucialCrew_Justin said:


> Hey everyone, I have a question regarding my springtails... I added the culture to my tanks this past Thursday and today I kind of dug around under the leaf litter to see how they were doing. I could only find one. How do I know if they are taking hold or if I need to go ahead and order more of them.
> 
> Also here are the to tanks side by side


Just wondering how these are doing. Also were you able to push floral wire in deep enough into that cork or did you use another method to mount to the back


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Aldross said:


> Just wondering how these are doing. Also were you able to push floral wire in deep enough into that cork or did you use another method to mount to the back


Tanks are doing great http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=224153
Also to mount plants onto the cork I used small "U" shaped nails.


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey where did you get the cork for the background? Are you still liking the ac foam for the drainage layer? The vivs looks great btw.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Did you get frogs for these? If so, what kind and how many?!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

